# dell vostro 1400 recovery partition...actually all new dells



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

How do you start up a recovery partition on a dell vostro
i tried:

alt + f4 , f4 , ctrl + f4 , f10...i cant find any info...

i saw repair my installation in a menu...when i didnt need to do this...now i do...
i had the same problem with a newer dell earlier today...

is the partition having a problem that it cant start..and no option is available

any help please


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

On my dell a little over a year old is as follows
hit power start tapping the f8 key light and fast
A menu will appear
select repair my computer
select dell factory image


----------

